# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items > Amphibian News Feeds >  Australia's frog count: App calls on citizen scientists

## Frog News

*BBC News (London, UK) December 5th, 2017 03:25 AM: Australia's frog count: App calls on citizen scientists*

Scientists hope the public will help them record the sounds of the amphibians via an app.
*Full Article*

----------

